# just picked up this classic 71 Hewes tarpon



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

She's in good shape.
Doesn't look like you'll have much to do.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great find! A beauty, enjoy.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice.   [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Looks just like the one (I think it was the same year) I had except a guide had hacked the console.  Looks like wood was added to this one to clean it up.  Looks nice IMHO  Mine had teak strips above the fuel tank and the exposed part of the tank had carpet glued on.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice ride!


----------



## birddog0219 (Mar 9, 2009)

I took it out today for a ride and the motor ran good it jumped up and ran 6000 rpms on suposed 2 year old gas. some fresh fuel and new plugs and i think she will run even better. I think i'm going to raise the motor and put a bigger prop on it to get some more speed.


----------



## bilwendep (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey, growing up my family owned a '69 Hewes Tarpon. It had high gunnels unlike what is pictured. This is not a bonefisher?

Thanks for the info. Bill


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

love the hewes line, beatiful boat enjoy


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

im the new proud owner now. im doing the floor,console, new gelcoat and other details with a neighbor who does fiberglass. i rebuilt the trailer. i will post pics and show her off later. so far i spent near $400 on trailer and $400 in supplies for the floor.


----------

